# Tastatur spinnt rum in WoW



## Irandor (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander. 

Ich habe mich eben eingeloggt und musste feststellen das ich mit meinen Chars in WoW nicht mehr laufen kann, wenn ich WASD oder die Pfeiltasten drücke. 
Wenn ich die seitliche Maustaste drücke kann ich laufen, wenn ich Num-Lock drücke läuft er auch los und wenn ich beide Maustasten drücke, hat er auch kein Problem damit.

Ich habe schon die WTF und Cache Ordner gelöscht, die Repair.exe ist auch schon durchgelaufen, aber nix funzt.

Ich habe eine G15 von Logitech. An für sich wundert es mich ja da ich halt nur nicht laufen kann, ich kann schreiben ingame, alles kein problem alle Tasten gehen, nur halt das mitm laufen will nicht so wie ich das will.

Vllt habt ihr ja ne Lösung. Hab mitlerweile alles ausprobiert und angeklickt was ich finden konnte.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juni 2011)

Mögliche Fehlerbeseitigung:

- Tastaturbelegung im Spiel auf Standard zurücksetzen
- G15 Software mal kurz deaktivieren um zu sehen ob es daran liegt. Wenn ja, dann neu installieren.

Edit:
Nicht nur den WTF-Ordner löschen. Auch eventuell kürzlich installierte Addons mal abschalten. Vielleicht hat das eine oder andere Addon da was durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## Irandor (3. Juni 2011)

Hab meine Tastatur gewechselt. habe die Logitech abgestöpselt und meine alte 10Euro tastatur wieder rangesteckt...geht komischerweise wieder. naja werde morgen nochmal nach ner lösung für das g15 problem gucken. aber danke dir für deine tipps


----------

